# Milk replacer recipe



## Slipperygoose (May 7, 2017)

Anyone heard of this recipe or one like it? I just happened along it and was curious. 
- 1 gallon whole milk
- 1 can of evaporated milk
- 1 cup of cultured buttermilk

Also, would switching to this from just whole milk be worth it if the baby goat is thriving without it?


----------



## Latestarter (May 9, 2017)

KISS...   nice acronym... Why make it more difficult than it has to be?


----------



## Melisa Hubbs (May 26, 2017)

Hey Slipperygoose, how is you kid doing? Did you use the recipe? I recently rescued a baby girl that was so close to death from starvation and intestinal parasites she couldn't even lift her head. I started her on that recipe because he moma wouldn't let her nurse...long story, but I rescued her and her 2 babies. Anyway, this recipe was super rich and she is doing awesome.


----------



## Liberty (Sep 20, 2017)

Is that just store bought whole milk.


----------



## Melisa Hubbs (Sep 20, 2017)

Liberty said:


> Is that just store bought whole milk.


Yes, regular ole whole milk.


----------



## Liberty (Sep 20, 2017)

Ok thank you.


----------

